

Tiny Robots Climb Walls While Carrying 100 Times Their Weight - empressplay
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27413-tiny-robots-climb-walls-carrying-more-than-100-times-their-weight.html#.VTzw4GSeDRY

======
jacquesm
That's a pretty impressive accomplishment. Interesting how the Gecko was the
source for this idea.

